# Contruir una cocina de inducción



## Peterman (May 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un proyecto en mente y es construir una cocina de inducción se cual es el principio de funcionamiento... quisiera ayuda de uds que me asesoren que no más necesito... Como aumentar la intensidad si la frecuencia de red es de 60 hz... algun tipo de control

muchas gracias por su atención y espero comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2009)

Hay un post sobre un horno industrial por inducción, alli se habla del funcionamiento.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2009)

El modelo que yo estudie en la universidad era un fagor, 

Basicamente era una fuente conmutada resonante LC serie gobernado por un semipuente igbt .

Lo curioso del circuito era que la carencia de filtrado, me explico, se rectifica y se aplica directamente sobre los igbts sin condensador  electrolito de filtro.
Gracias a este "truco"  mejora el coseno fi ya que la corriente esta sincronizada con la red y reduce los parasitos y distorsiones.

Ojo, si no tienes conceptos avanzados de fuentes conmutadas de potencia te sera muy dificil, es necesario simular el sistema, cualquier despiste lleva consigo la destrucción de componentes, piensa que hablamos de tensiones 1000V en determinados componentes y corrientes grandes. 
Ya me toco arreglar uno de pequeño que volatizo los igbt, el circuito era muy sencillo, pero , se dislumbrava un gran trabajo de diseño, 

Como proyecto es demasiado complejo, para una disertación es interesante.


----------



## Peterman (May 25, 2009)

Hola y gracias por sus sugerencias... Fogonazo no encuentro el post del horno de inducción me pudieras dar el link te lo agradecería. Y tiopepe123 encontre un circuito para una calentador de inducción no se si sirve ahi te mando el link a que lo veas y q me sugieres? http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_IndHeat6.html


----------



## littlebat (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola Peterman,

Todo lo que te comenta tiopepe123 es acertado. Además del trabajo que te comenta, también deberías de diseñar la bobina inductora que genera el campo electromagnético que ha de calentar el puchero, cosa que tampoco parece nada fácil.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> *el circuito era muy sencillo, pero , se dislumbrava un gran trabajo de diseño, *.



que frase !

de verdad lo digo, muchas veces quien toca de oido cree que solo un circuito con muchisimos componentes es el unico que tiene atras un gran trabajo de diseño.

muy buena frase, resume todo un concepto de trabajo en nuestra area.

saludos


----------



## franluis (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola a todos hay una web donde se ve la bobina e  incluso hay esquemas generales descriptivos del funcionamiento, tambien,  hay patrones de señal medidas en el circuito:
http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html si tienen ago de info adicional posteen amigos es la unica forma de alcanzar un objetivo. Gracias por permitirme estar con ustedes. Espero les sirva este pequeño aporte.

Aqui hay diagramas y esquemas que podrian servir para la causa: http://www.hvguy.4hv.org/ih/indheat.htm este no falla incluso hay enlaces para usar bien IGBT o MOSFETS. Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## cristhoper (May 10, 2012)

no se si alguien me podria ayudar stoy reparando cocinas de induccion aqui en peru de la marca rena ware y me he encontrado con un problema que estas cocinas no funcionan con cualquier olla solo con las que tienes una base magnetica si colocan otro tipo la cocina emite un sonido q no las reconoce, a pesar que coloco una olla de base magneticas la cocina no las reconoce y no se a q se pueda deber


----------



## jmbringenio (Mar 23, 2017)

Buenas a todos, me llamo JUAN MANUEL, ingeniero mecanico. Debo rediseñar un circuito para alimentar la bobina (plana) de una cocina de inducción, concretamente el modelo FULL CRYSTAL de la empresa OLLAS GM & CECOTEC. 

esta placa viene con potenciómetro y temporizador, controlados por panel táctil. Simplemente necesito eliminar este panel y que a través de un interruptor el sistema de inducción funcione a maxima potencia (entiendo que habrá que instalar un termostato o sensor de temperatura para el sobrecalentamiento, que por cierto ya tiene la placa).

lo cierto es que no se por donde empezar y en mi ciudad NADIE puede ayudarme, los tecnicos electronicos se me quedan con la boca abierta y no encuentro ningun ingeniero electronico.

alguna idea de como meterle mano??


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 23, 2017)

En este post...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/

Busca el *ZVS.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=youtube+zvs


----------

